# App gestion notes(+/- vocales)+taches



## Trollouf (10 Août 2009)

Je cherche une bonne appli payante ou gratuite, intuitive. Pour la gestion des taches et des notes, et ca serait un plus avec aussi notes vocales.

J'ai vu l'appli todo qui à l'air pas mal du tout. Mais j'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse mettre des notes simples sans écheances. Et il n'y a pas possibilité de mettre des notes vocales.

Je pourrais utilisé plusieurs appli, mais le but c'est d'avoir un truc simple qui fais tout


----------



## twinworld (10 Août 2009)

Trollouf a dit:


> J'ai vu l'appli todo qui à l'air pas mal du tout. Mais j'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse mettre des notes simples sans écheances.


si vous pouvez mettre des notes simples sans échéance. Il est vrai qu'on ne peut pas encore enregistrer des notes vocales. Par contre, ce qui est chouette, c'est de pouvoir le synchroniser avec iCal et les divers calendriers.


----------

